# CG634 = MICH TC-200x?



## veilside5 (10 Apr 2008)

Which MICH TC-200x (TC-2000, TC-2001, TC-2002) resemble the most to the Canadian CG634?  Thank you!


----------



## westie47 (11 Apr 2008)

I would say none of them, but if you had to choose I would go with the MC2000. 

Planning on using your own helmet???


----------



## veilside5 (11 Apr 2008)

westie47 said:
			
		

> I would say none of them, but if you had to choose I would go with the MC2000.
> 
> Planning on using your own helmet???



Hi, no in fact it is for airsoft playing.  There are PASGT replicas, MICH replicas, but no CG634 replica.  So I'm trying to find the one that look the most like a CF helmet!


----------



## veilside5 (13 Apr 2008)

To give a hint, here a pictures of a TC-2000 and TC-2002.  In your opinion, which one looks the most like a CF helmet?

TC-2000






TC-2002






edit: bad links


----------

